# 3d-analyze settings for sims 3??



## wawawiwa (Jun 7, 2009)

Hey,

I have recently bought the pc game Sims 3. When I loaded it for the first time, it told me that I have an unsupported graphic card. I looked on the internet, and I found out that I have to install 3D-Analyze, which I did. I now have the program, but which settings (boxes) do I have to tick?

My laptop is Fujitsu Siemens Amilo M6450G, and my graphic card is GMA 900, I think. If you need any other information, just ask!

Thanks in advance,
Annie :smile:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The game will not run on integrated Intel GMA 900 it needs a discrete graphics card which in the case of a laptop means a new laptop.


----------



## wawawiwa (Jun 7, 2009)

Are you sure that this is really 100% the only possible way??? My dad wont let me buy a new laptop, and my desktop computer doesn't have windows installed, but Ubuntu.

Please, I'm sure there's another way than to buy a new laptop? 

Annie


----------



## darklord_v (Nov 28, 2008)

from 3d analyze you wont get playable fps.....niether can swiftshader help you...just buy something new


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You could try running it through wine on the Ubuntu desktop not sure if that would work though.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Sims 3 is playable (Runs after installation) on Wine 1.1.20. Most users have given it a gold star rating on the Ubuntu forums but some users have experienced memory leaks which leads to crashing. Its best to ensure you have dotnet2.0, vcrun2005 and the latest DirectX installed using Winetricks

If you know how to edit the registry for the game (I havn't personally done it) you can add/change these lines to the following:
"DirectDrawRenderer"="opengl"
"OffscreenRenderingMode"="fbo"
"PixelShaderMode"="enabled"
"UseGLSL"="enabled"
"VertexShaderMode"="hardware"
"VideoMemorySize"="256"

Seems to limit the crashing aswell as improving the look. For you to get successful fps on Med/High you need at least a 8600GTS.


----------

